# Technivorm moccamaster best method?



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi guys i have been playing around with my moccamaster.i have been using a course grind with a 30 second bloom with the filter basket in the closed position.then letting it drip into the carafe.just looking for other owners experiences and what they find produces the best cup...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What brewing ratio are you using?

How many grams per litre? g/L


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Glenn I'm currently using 58g per litre but generally only

Brewing 600ml at a time (enough for 2 mugs)

Wasnt sure if I need to adjust to a finer grind and try to drip for 4-5 mins


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I try and aim for 4min 30sec incl bloom and dwell time

If its dripping through quicker than 4 mins then go a little finer for sure

Is it tasting underextracted or overextracted?


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

I find that 30gm is just right for 500ml of water on a medium to coarse ground coffee and set on slow flow from the cone. This works across a fairly broad range of single origin and blends.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Glenn said:


> I try and aim for 4min 30sec incl bloom and dwell time
> 
> If its dripping through quicker than 4 mins then go a little finer for sure
> 
> Is it tasting underextracted or overextracted?


Its tasted quite under extracted due to the fast drip time.i will keep going finer on the grinder til I'm hitting the 4-4.30 minute mark.thanks


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

gmason said:


> I find that 30gm is just right for 500ml of water on a medium to coarse ground coffee and set on slow flow from the cone. This works across a fairly broad range of single origin and blends.


Thanks.do you always use the slow flow setting?.im guessing if using the slower flow setting the grind size doesn't have to be bang on


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Always use the slow flow setting for 500 ml or below. It gives the best extraction. If you are brewing over 500 ml, then use the faster flow setting.

I never alter my grind. It's medium-coarse, but no where near as coarse as for a plunger. I have had my Technivorm for over a year and would say the best tip to pass on is to go with its simplicity of operation. It heats the water to the right temperature and will give you brilliant coffee time after time if you use good beans. I went through a stage of stirring, mixing and general tweaking (ok - faffing) and it makes very little difference. The brilliance of the machine is the uncomplicated operation and the fact it's so well built.

Get your grind right and the rest will follow.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

gmason said:


> Always use the slow flow setting for 500 ml or below. It gives the best extraction. If you are brewing over 500 ml, then use the faster flow setting.
> 
> I never alter my grind. It's medium-coarse, but no where near as coarse as for a plunger. I have had my Technivorm for over a year and would say the best tip to pass on is to go with its simplicity of operation. It heats the water to the right temperature and will give you brilliant coffee time after time if you use good beans. I went through a stage of stirring, mixing and general tweaking (ok - faffing) and it makes very little difference. The brilliance of the machine is the uncomplicated operation and the fact it's so well built.
> 
> Get your grind right and the rest will follow.


It is a great bit of kit and I have noticed the coffee tastes much cleaner than the French press.i was following a guide I found online that had a picture of the recommended grind size.which is far too coarse as it has been finishing dripping after approx 2 mins.thanks very much for the info.i have also been using one of the swiss gold filters I purchased from coffee chap


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Swiss Gold filters are so much easier than using Paper


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> The Swiss Gold filters are so much easier than using Paper


Yep I've got a gold filter for my old school mocca at work . It's easy to clean and reuse.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Agree. The gold filters let the oils pass into the cup and you will taste the distinct subtilities of each coffee. I found I had to rinse paper filters before using whereas you will not have that problem with the gold.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm tempted to get a gold filter for mine. Do they let any fines through?

As for method, I've had mine for a month or two now and am very pleased with it. I always use light roast. I make 700-800ml at a time on the slower drip setting. I don't cut the flow for any length of time or stir etc. I got it for minimum faff; if I wanted to arse around I'd use my chemex. 58g /L seems to taste just as good as 60g, helps bump up the extraction and obviously saves on a few beans. When making as low as 500ml I've found the grind needs to be a lot finer, or I've had some success with leaving the grind, stopping the flow and stirring, but the faff...


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The Technivorm need not be the death of your other beloved thingies thanks to its rotating water dispenser.

I give you the Aero-Vorm:


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Roll on the "Clever-Fr-Aero-Vorm-alator"


----------

